# GEM Car/Global Electric Vehicle - 16" Tires and Wheels



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $987.00*
End Date: Sunday Jun-05-2011 13:35:00 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $987.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

